

Ask HN: Virtual Administrative Assistant Referrals? - dnsworks

Can anybody refer a good Virtual Admin that they've worked with?
======
iworkforthem
You can explore using craigslist.org to help you find a VA from Philippines, I
found mine this way. You can get it much cheaper this way. Mine is around
$2.5/hr

Or you can try sites like Elance, Guru, etc. But the VAs there starts from
$3.5/hr.

------
joshkaufman
I use TimeSvr.com - great experience for the past year and a half or so.

